# Cintiq Help Needed!!! - Wacom Cintiq 17sx



## -Pocky- (Jul 21, 2013)

My Wacom Cintiq 17sx is being a jerk tonight. I rarely have problems with it. 

My computer (Windows XP) is turned on and I verified that everything is hooked up correctly. All of the adapters are powering on correctly and have GREEN lights. 

On the Cintiq itself, the power light is on and ORANGE. It keeps saying "No Input Signal. Go to Power Save." When I touch the stylus to the screen, the status light lights up GREEN.

I don't have a monitor to reinstall drives or anything.  I don't understand why it's doing this now. 

Any advice or ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Shadow_Fox (Jul 21, 2013)

Something like this kept happaning to me. Here's what I did:

Uninstall the drivers and any "drivers" that came with the tablet.

Reboot the computer.

Reinstall the drivers and the corporate software.

Corporate kind of sucks so don't bother with it unless it gives something you need. (IE: A left paw mode.)


----------



## -Pocky- (Jul 22, 2013)

Shadow_Fox said:


> Something like this kept happaning to me. Here's what I did:
> 
> Uninstall the drivers and any "drivers" that came with the tablet.
> 
> ...



Well, my ex-boss let me borrow his monitor for the night (I stated in my original post that I don't have another monitor), so I went ahead and uninstalled the drivers, rebooted, and reinstalled. It's still not working.  If I have both my Cintiq and the monitor plugged in at the same time, I can use my Cintiq like a regular Wacom tablet and the mouse cursor will move around, but still no image on my Cintiq screen.


----------

